# 2005 Murano S Power Seats



## DodgeP (May 17, 2010)

Hi,

I replaced the seats in my Murano [the seats I had; non-leather, drivers side was power w/front back and tilt options - the passenger side was manual]. I replaced my seats with leather seats, driver and passengar both power. My drivers seat worked and the leather seats I replaced them with worked; I know because I had to move them forward and back in the other car to take them out. All the connectors are connected but in my car they don't work so they're stuck in a very uncomfortable position. The leather seats have more movement options then my seat had but the wiring harness is the same and is plugged in.

The lumbar support is the only function that works.. lol... I know there has to be something simple like a fuse or something that IS NOT in my car to make these things work but I don't know where it is, the manuals do not list them.

The power seat I took from my car and put in the junk car works.. Trying to see if anyone knows something that I don't know about replacing these seats and / or why the leather seats are not working in my car. 

The Murano they came from was also an 05 but it was an SL. Thanks


----------

